# Machbarkeit eines Bluetooth-Servers?



## JasonV (9. Jun 2008)

Moin 

also, ich habe ein nicht ganz so leichtes Problem. 

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit eine Handy-Applikation (J2ME) erstellt, die eine Art Bluetooth-Server darstellt. Da ich aber auf ein paar Probleme gestoßen bin (weiter unten), habe ich das erstmal "auf Eis gelegt". Nun überlege ich die Wiederaufnahme - allerdings

Anforderungen:
- laufende Scans über Bluetooth (also die device-inquiry)
- wenn gerät gefunden: via OBEX ein Bild ausliefern

So, das ist der positive Verlauf. Allerdings kommt es bei J2ME zu diversen Problemen, wenn ein Gerät zwischendurch die Reichweite verlässt. Ich habe in diesem Fall versucht, die Auslieferung zu stoppen und die Verbindung zu trennen. Allerdings passiert dies auf der Hardware nicht zeitnah, sondern mit einem erheblichen Delay.

Nun würde ich diesen Server gern auf einer anderen Plattform umsetzen. Dazu habe ich ein paar Fragen, und hoffe auch auf ein paar interessante Ideen/Tipps.

1) Gibt es eine geeignete Bluetooth API für Java?

2) Ist der Windows Bluetooth-Stack hier besser, und kann ich mich darauf verlassen, dass die Verbindung zeitnah getrennt wird und ich das Bluetooth-Gerät weiterverwenden kann? 

3) Kann ich mit Java auch mehrere Bluetooth-Geräte ansprechen?

4) Kann ich das überhaupt mit Java realisieren? Oder sollte ich auf eine systemnahe Sprache ausweichen (Ziel-Plattform ist so oder so Windows, von daher stünde diese Option offen - wenn auch ungern, da ich Java-Entwickler bin 


Ich benötige keine implementierte Lösung für meine Probleme, dennoch wäre ich sehr dankbar für Hinweise und Tipps - wie ich dies realisieren kann 



Gruß


----------



## JasonV (24. Jun 2008)

Die Frage stellt sich mir übrigens nach wie vor...


----------



## tuxedo (24. Jun 2008)

zu 1) Warst du schon bei google? Denke die Auswahl wird, wenn überhaupt, nicht groß sein. Ansonsten sieht's so aus als ob sich damit hier noch keiner beschäftigt hat. sorry.

zu 2) wieso Windows? Java ist nicht an windows gebunden. Die Frage ob der BT Stack in J2SE besser ist als in J2ME ist wohl stark von 1) abhängig.

zu 3) wie 2) ebenso abhängig von 1)

zu 4) leider wie 2) und 3) ebenso abhängig von 1)


Gruß
Alex


----------

